# New Jersey



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## Moonshae (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a number of hives in central Jersey, I could transport them if requested. Please contact me if interested.

Jay DeSimone
27 Madeline Ct.
Helmetta, NJ
Cell: 215-813-2227
Home: 732-6565-0939
[email protected]


----------



## bdrowe (Feb 25, 2008)

Douglas Farm
www.douglasfarm.net
50 hives ready for polination in NJ.
Local beekeeper supporting local farmers.
We are located out of Gladstone, NJ.


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------



## Tim Stewart (Jul 19, 2009)

Stewart's Apiaries

We have hives for pollination in NJ year round, price dependant on # of hives, distance, and crop. Contact TIm Stewart at [email protected] or 609-805-7581. Contacting in advance is prefered.

Tim Stewart
Stewart's Apiaries


----------

